# Duck fat



## ChefEdie (Jan 18, 2012)

Can anyone help me with how to clarify duck fat. I simmered it like clarifying butter but then gave up and now I have a cup of duck fat that has 3 layers. Is the center layer (looks cloudy) a good layer also? I realize the bottom layer is trash. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 18, 2012)

Let it cool a bit and run it through cheesecloth. Here is a link on how to render duck fat.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 18, 2012)

Kathleen got me a jam funnel thing for Christmas with a really fine mesh that I use for this.


----------



## GLC (Jan 18, 2012)

The commercial duck fat I use also separates, with the bottom layer being that heavily clouded layer. I assume that the same as the second layer of yours. It's a substantial portion of the package, so I would say yours is fine.


----------



## ChefEdie (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 19, 2012)

am i the only one who had the knee jerk reply "wabbit fat" when i read the title to this thread?

and i hope "jam funnel" isn't part of the instructions, but rather what's it's used for...


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> am i the only one who had the knee jerk reply "wabbit fat" when i read the title to this thread?
> 
> and i hope "jam funnel" isn't part of the instructions, but rather what's it's used for...



Anyone ever tell you that yer a trouble maker?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 19, 2012)

it sorta fades out as i'm running away.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> am i the only one who had the knee jerk reply "wabbit fat" when i read the title to this thread?


 
I immediately thought of Steve (Hawaii Five-0) McGarret's nemesis, Wo Fat. Could Duck Fat be his brother?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I immediately thought of Steve (Hawaii Five-0) McGarret's nemesis, Wo Fat. Could Duck Fat be his brother?




Whoa, FAT!  That's the reaction guys have when the see my sister.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 19, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I immediately thought of Steve (Hawaii Five-0) McGarret's nemesis, Wo Fat. Could Duck Fat be his brother?



Chinese names are in order of last, first, so no that couldn't be. Fat is Wo Fat's given name. Wo Fat's brother could be Wo Is Me. Perhaps his sister could be Wo Nelly.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a duck for V-Day and broke it down today.

I got a nice size bowl of skin to render into that glorious golden nectar that is known as duck fat.







That is my 4" petty in front, for scale purposes... and well, it is cool too.


----------

